# It’s here!



## Penny’s Model <3 (Sep 30, 2018)

unfortunately, not v9. :-(

No, my insignia lapel pin. Read they gave these away to early S owners. $30, free ship on eBay. Expensive compared to my other pins. I gave it “center stage” on my jacket pocket.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Penny's Model <3 said:


> unfortunately, not v9. :-(
> 
> No, my insignia lapel pin. Read they gave these away to early S owners. $30, free ship on eBay. Expensive compared to my other pins. I gave it "center stage" on my jacket pocket.


Sweet pin, I want it! :smiley:


----------

